

Ask HN: Hacker Houses in London? - xmr

Are there any hacker houses in London? I'm interested in moving into a creative hacker house in central/west London with fellow hackers. I'm surprised that I can't seem to find any so I'm turning to HN!
======
ig1
I was looking for one as well, I posted on twitter and got retweeted by people
like techhub but still didn't get much of a response !

------
user24
try <http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/>

~~~
xmr
Thanks for the link. I'm still surprised in a city the size of London that
there aren't more places!

